# موضوع للمناقشه - نصائح لحديثي التخرج في ادارة المشروعات



## الكراديسى (1 نوفمبر 2008)

يواجه المهندسين حديثى التخرج حتى 3 سنوات خبره العمل فى مجال أدارة المشروعات سواء فى التخطيط او مراقبة التكاليف لاحتياج العمل لخبره اكبر من ذلك ؟
ارجو تقديم النصائح التى يمكن اتباعه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



تم اضافة " نصائح لحديثي التخرج في ادارة المشروعات "
الى العنوان الاصلي
لزيادة توضيح غرض الموضوع


----------



## حيدر البراك (2 نوفمبر 2008)

المشكلة انه في الغرب المهندس يتدرج بالعمل وبمسوؤليات محددة في البداية وخبرته تكتمل مع مرور الوقت الا انه في بلادنا يريد المهندس ان يكون مسؤول عن كل شيء من اول فرصة عمل يحصل عليها.
نصيحتي استغلال وقت الفراغ خاصة في اول سنوات ما بعد التخرج بتقوية اللغة الانكليزية لان المعلومات التي تحصل عليها من الكتب المؤلفة باللغة الانكليزية تكون واضحة وبسيطة ومركزة.
التركيز على فهم مبادئ التخطيط ومبادئ توزيع المصادر واكرر في البداية ركز على المبادئ


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا بك اخونا الكريم komno434

ارى ان الممارسة والخبرة هي اساس للوصول الى الاحترافية 
اذا ما اقترنت بالدراسة والبحث العلمي لتطويرها

وعلينا جميعا كمهندسين 
حديثي خبرة او لديهم خبرات
ان يمزجوا بين الحصول على الخبرات والتطوير العلمي والدراسي المستمر لها

اما ان اكون حديث تخرج 
وارنو الى وظائف متخصصة 

فهذا يتطلب الالتصاق وظيفيا بمدير في التخصص المرغوب
يكون لديه خبرات ودراسات جيدة يمكن الحصول منه على التقدم السريع في هذا التخصص فنيا

وفي العمل كمخطط بادارة المشاريع
يتطلب الامر الى الكثير من الخبرات في بنود المشروع 
وتوالي الاعمال 
والمدد الزمنية المستغرقة
والمشكلات التي يمكن ان تقابل العتنفيذ
وكيفية تقسيم العمل (Scope) الى مجموعات وبنود تفصيلية (WBS)
و التكاليف التي يتطلبها البند 
والمخاطر التي يمكن ان نحملها على البند

الى غير ذلك من التحليلات التي تتدخل في وضع البرامج الزمنية للمشروع
والتي يجب ان يلم بها المخطط

وارى انه لابد وان يعمل المخطط لفترة زمنية ( ليس له علاقة بالمدة الزمنية منذ التخرج )
ان يكون للمخطط خبرة بمدة زمنية في اعمال التنفيذ لاتقل عن 4 او 5 سنوات
يتفاعل فيها مع مشكلات العمل والتنفيذ والتكاليف والمدد الزمنية للاعمال 
اضافة الى دراسة البرامج التي تعتبر ادوات التخطيط والادارة مثل برامج البريمافيرا و المايكروسوفت بروجكت وغيرها 
اضافة الى الدراسات المتعلقة بادارة المشاريع


فاذا ما تكونت لديه رؤية شخصية فنيا عن الاعمال التنفيذية
والم بقدر جيد من الدراسة في ادارة المشاريع

حينها
وحتما سيجد نفسه في وظائف الادارة دون ان يسعى لها


وحينها سيكون الهرم مبنيا على قواعده الصحيحة

اما اذا انقلب الهرم
وسعيت انا كمهندس حديث تخرج الى راس الهرم
دون الالمام الكافي من الخبرات او العلوم 

فلن اصل الى النجاح 

ولقد تعلمنا انه ليس النجاح في ان احصل على الشيء
انما النجاح هو ان احصل عليه بشكل صحيح يمكنني من عدم فقده مستقبلا

وانتظر تفاعل الزملاء 
لمناقشة ما طرحه اخونا الكريم في موضوعه 

فهو موضوع يمس شريحة كبيرة 
من حديثي وقدامى الخريجين على السواء​


----------



## حسن مشهور (3 نوفمبر 2008)

نهر النيييل قال:


> اهلا بك اخونا الكريم Komno434​
> 
> أرى أن الممارسة والخبرة هي أساس الوصول إلى الإحترافية إذا ما إقترنت بالدراسة والبحث العلمي لتطويرها . وعلينا جميعاً كمهندسين حديثي خبرة أو لديهم خبرات ، أن يمزجوا بين الحصول على الخبرات والتطوير العلمي والدراسي المستمر لها .​
> وانتظر تفاعل الزملاء لمناقشة ما طرحه اخونا الكريم في موضوعه فهو موضوع يمس شريحة كبيرة من حديثي وقدامى الخريجين على السواء​


 



لقد أوجزت أخي نهر النييل المطلوب من المهندس حديث التخرج : 

الممارسة (لإكتساب الخبرة العملية بالموقع) ،​
الدراســة (القراءة في المجال ، وتعلم وإتقان أدوات جديدة) ،​
العمـل مع والتعـلم ممن سبقونا من المهندسين ،​
فقد تخرجت من الكلية دون أن تتاح لي فرصة رؤية كيفية عمل شـدّة خشبية للسلم (الدرج) ..وكنت أراه (السلم) معجزة هندسية ، نتـفـنن كمعماريين في تصميمه ..ولكن قليلين جداً من يعرفون كيفية بنائه على الطبيعة (في الموقع) .​


في رأيي .. إن تكون مدير مشروع ناجحاً يجب التمتع بقدر عال من المعرفة والخبرة ، وهذا يحتاج لسنوات وتنوع في المشاريع التي تشترك بها .​


أرجو ألا يكون رأيي هذا محبطـاً .. ولكنها الحقيقة .
وتحياتي للجميع ​


----------



## سـSaLeMـالم (3 نوفمبر 2008)

دمتم ودامت أيامكم عامرةً بالخير ... 

إن الخبرة هي العامل الأساس الذي يُقيم منه مهندس المشروع ... لذا وجب على الخريج أن يستغل كل لحظةٍ وفرصةٍ لاكتسابها .. أي أن عليه في الأيام الأولى أن لا يركز اهتمامه على كسب الأموال بقدر أن يركز جل اهتمامه على كسب الخبرة أيما كانت كلفتها ... لأن الدراسة والخبرة مكملان لبعضهما البعض للوصول إلى التطوير والإحتراف .

تقبلوا مروري ولكم جل التقدير .


----------



## الكراديسى (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الشكر كل الشكر للاخوه حيدر و نهر النيل ومشهورو سالم على ارائهم التى احترمها و استفدت منها تماما و ارجو ان يساعدنا الزملاء فى تقديم اقترحات فى خطوات البدايه و الادوات المساعده وتحديد الاسلوب الامثل فى تطبيق ما سبق ذكره 
و اقترح ان يساعدنا الزملاء اصحاب الخبرات فى هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع على تقديم اقتراحات لكيفية البدايه الفعليه الكتب التى يمكن قرأتها البرامج الدراسات التى تناسب هذه المرحله

و ليكن هذا الموضوع بداية فكره مشروع تأهيل على كل المستويات كلا حسب خبراته .


----------



## foratfaris (3 نوفمبر 2008)

خطوات البداية هي التنفيذ فهي التي تكسبك الخبرة بطريقة اسرع من غيرها.... من قراءة المخططات باحترافية و تنفيذ الاعمال المختلفة ...
واضم صوتي للاخ نهر النيل تماما في كل ما طرحه


----------



## م/احمد الاعصر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

حقيقى ارائكم اكتر من رائعه...الموضوع حقيقى مهم العمل بالنسبة لأى انسان يعنى يشبه كتير التنشأه فى الصغر هو يعتبر مرحلة فى حد ذاته وزى مكان لازم الطفل يتنشأ صح من الاكل للاخلاق للتعليم الغلط من الصح كمان مرحلة زى دى هيتوقف عليها اللى باقى من العمر لازم ليها اسس يتبنى عليها ..تمام زى منقول الاهم الاساس لازم يتنفذ صح...وإلا هيبقى التهديد بالإنهيار واقع مؤلم طول العمر ...
ديما حديثى التخرج بيدور على الراحة ويمكن المرتب الكويس كتير بيجرى ورا كده
بس انا رأيى زى حضرتكم انى ابنى نفسى صح وبعد كده الفلوس هتيجى هتيجى ...بس لو بنيت صح هتيجى اكتر من لو جريت وراها من غير بناء صح ..مش بس الماده لا احترامى لنفسى ولعقلى لكيانى فى الدنيا دى كمان مرضاة لربى ولرفع شأن امتنا اللى املها الوحيد عقول واخلاق ابنائها ..
اوفقكم الرأى - ممارسة عمليه - تطوير الذات واكتساب الخبرات - الدراسة والاطلاع على كل ما هو جديد - الالتصاق بكل من لدية خبرة وعلم واكتساب الخبرة ..وقبل كل ذالك اخلاص النية لله فى اكتساب العلم وعدم كتمه فكاتم العلم ملعون ....
وسمحونى على الاطالة ..


----------



## virtualknight (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه النصائح وبالتوفيق للجميع.


----------



## محمد عادل ناصف (9 يناير 2009)

جزاكم اللة خيرا.انا مهندس حديث التخرج ومحتاج هذة النصائح القيمة من اشخاص ذو اخلاق وعلم وخبرة.وبالنسبة لبرنامج البريمافيرا هل يوجد فرق فى االاصدار الثالث والخامس انا اخذت كورس فى الاصدار الخامس ونصحنى بعض الاصدقاء ان اخذ الاصدار الثالث لن معظم الشركات تستخدم الاصدار الثالث فما رائيكم .وما هو الفرق بين البريمافيرا والميكروسوفت برجكت.شكرا .وجزاكم اللة خيرا.انا كمان بدور على فرصة عمل فى هذا المجال او اى مجال يفيدنا فما بعد.


----------



## eng_rehab (28 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايدك 
بارك الله فيك
طيب ايه الفرق بين التخطيط والمتابعه وادارة المشاريع؟؟


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد بعض التوجيهات والنصائح منكم
فانا مهندس معمارى دفعة 2004 والحمد لله لدى خبرة جيدة بأعمال التنفيذ وأعمال الرسومات التحضيرية وارغب فى العمل كمخطط وادارة المشاريع
فماذا افعل ؟
هل على ان ادرس برنامج البريمافيرا فقط ام انى احتاج الى دورة ال pmp
وايضا اريد معرفة ماذا تعنى هذه الدورة؟
لقد لجات اليكم لانى فعلا احتاج الى اناس ذوى اخلاق وخبرة مثلكم جميعا وطبعا على راس القائمة المهندس المحترم أشرف الكرم.
ففعلا يا مهندس اشرف عندما ارى اسمك باى موضوع فعلا باشعر باهميته ووقاره ومدى الاستفادة منه انت والمهندس محمود حازم عياد.
مع خالص تقديرى لكم جميعا وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق فى جميع المجالات.


----------

